# Any personal cloud download service software?

## fpemud

I'd like to have a personal cloud download service on my gentoo workstation.

Since it would not be a stand-alone cloud download server but one of many services on my workstation, it MUST be presented as one software (emerge once), have only one etc directory and have only one var directory.

I found many p2p downloader have remote control function so that can act as a cloud download service, such as transsmission, amule, mldonkey, but they all lack some critical functions I need:

1. support as many types of download links as possible, at least http, https, ftp, bt, ed2k, metalink.

2. support multi-user, each user should have his own download list.

I'm interesting in creating an integration project "cloud-download-daemon".

This daemon would use aria2, transsmission and amule to do the downloading. For multi-user support, each user would have his own instance of the above 3 worker programs.

All the cfg files and dirs of the worker programs are created dynamically by this daemon, so I can have only one etc and var directory.

The remote control is done by this daemon too, the remote control function of the worker programs would be turned off.

But before I start, I want to know is there any similar project already exists?

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you looked at OwnCloud? It's in Portage.

- John

----------

## fpemud

Thanks.

After learning it's homepage, I think my requirement should better be implemented as a owncloud app.

There's already a bitorrent downloader app rutorrent which can be a start.

----------

